# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  I-Doser LD inducer? Astral Projection inducer??

## logank9

OK, well I'm gonna need someone to try this for me, because whenever I try, my mom always comes in and starts a conversation with me and screams at me if I don't talk to her or does some obnoxious laugh on the phone. I've tried it ~3 times, and every time I've tried my mom has done that.

Alright. Back on topic:

So I found this YouTube account ( OfficialiDoser ) when I was googling lucid dreaming inducers ( I've been having a bit of trouble lucid dreaming ) and I found two videos that were kind of interesting:

AstralQH- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic1246BaREo&feature=user

Lucid Dreaming/Remembering your dreamsQH- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GwZ78NsvaE&feature=user

QH = Quick Hit

I know the AstralQH one takes you into a kind of WILD state. I didn't get as far as sleep paralysis. ( if there is one ) All I have to say is, "HAW HAW HAW HAW HAW HAW HAW!"  ::shock:: 

It'd be cool if someone could check out these doses for me, I'm not entirely sure that they FULLY work yet, so don't blame me if they don't. ^^

----------


## Jorge

I'll try it later, and I'll let you know whats the results.

----------


## randomdreamer

idoser is a worthless peice of crap that has no effect on me or anybody i know or talked to on the internet i thought it was awsome and tried almost all of them at least once and several including lucid dream, obe, astral like 5 or 6 times and not even the slightest effect

even on their own official forum like nobody works and they all still buy them its made for morons and suckers i even got a torrent for the $200 one and it was one of the ones i used 5 or 6 times

i wasted at LEAST 50-60 hours the month or 2 i was trying to get it to work

----------


## Tweek

I wouldn't say that.  I-Doser has been extremely effective for me to reach some type of enlightenment quicker than usual.  None of them are the same feeling either.  It's like smoking different strains of MJ, but better.  It's been extrememly effective for ceasing head aches, stomache aches and even intraocular hypertension for me.

----------


## Tweek

> i wasted at LEAST 50-60 hours the month or 2 i was trying to get it to work

----------


## randomdreamer

> I wouldn't say that.  I-Doser has been extremely effective for me to reach some type of enlightenment quicker than usual.  None of them are the same feeling either.  It's like smoking different strains of MJ, but better.  It's been extrememly effective for ceasing head aches, stomache aches and even intraocular hypertension for me.



its not supposed to releave head aches, stomache aches and stuff like that

----------


## Jorge

^^^

LOL It makes me sick to the stomache looking at that picture...I hate cheese =/

But I didn't try this one in particular, but I have tried other ones, no success. I've downloaded them bitorrently and I tried most of them no luck. I am starting to think there BS

----------


## Tweek

> its not supposed to releave head aches, stomache aches and stuff like that



http://www.bwgen.com/info.htm

Brainwave generator works in the same manor.  It uses the same range frequencies and using different rythms.  Meditation is so powerful.  Don't sound so pesimistic, chances are if you meditate to any of the "doses" even the worst of the worst head aches can be gone within minutes.

Your mind is a powerful thing, give it a chance.

----------


## Cacophony

*I downloaded them all a while ago [[bittorrents]]. 

Er - I actually would say that I was successful in a lot of them. The first few tries there was nothing - however, as I kept doing it I kept feeling a bigger effect on them.

I think a lot of it is believing in it, not fighting it, having faith, etc. etc. Blah. Blah. Bleegghhhh. 

Sorry.

ARGHEM. 

If you follow your heart, guys. You know. The heart. Follow. HAND OF GOD. Hand of God was pretty neat. If nothing else the doses sound really cool. My friend nearly X-XX his pants who goes to school for electronic music/is a noise artist...

YARRRR.*

----------


## DeeryTheDeer

Of all the things I've tried in order to have a lucid dream, that I-Doser mp3 is the only thing that eventually worked. I can't tell which of those two it is, they seem very similar, if not identical.

It depends on how/when you listen, though. The first night I tried it, I listened to it on a loop in bed with my iPod and kept it on all night, with absolutely no results. Then I listened to it out of context in the middle of the afternoon, and that night when I went to bed feeling very discouraged, I had a lucid dream before my final awakening. It also worked the next time I was away during the day listening to it. It never works just before bedtime.

Sometimes you just have to experiment with times a day/how often/mood etc. The latest listening session that caused a lucid dream was when I listened to the lucid dream one, then EuphoriaBox, which I fell asleep during, even though it was about 5-6 pm. I'm still trying to pinpoint the method that works best for me.

----------


## Marvo

Works for me, though for what you actually get, 30 minutes is too much time to spend, and if somebody interrupts you, the effort is kinda wasted.

----------


## DestFinis

You need proper headphones for it to work.  It'll only work when you put on stereo headphones. The best way is to use high quality noise-cancelling headphones.  The signal on the left is different from the right.  When you put only one signal in your ear, it sounds way different than when you put both in your ears, doesn't it?

And even then, I think it's most likely a placebo effect.  I tried the nitrous, and nothing happened.

So yeah...the OP is totally right either way.

----------


## nystagmus

I have SBaGen on my mac and I found a torrent a while back that had I-Doser files converted to the SBaGen format. (As in data the prompts the binaural beat generator and not pre-recorded audio files). Because they were in this format you could look at each one and see exactly what frequency it was pumping out at what time.

I tried the Lucid Dreaming dose twice. Both times I woke up prematurely, or had trouble sleeping.

I tried the marijuana, mdma and ketamine doses, I found that none of the doses were like any of the drugs they are modelled after. However, I could see how users could confuse the sensations they are getting from the binaural beats coupled with some placebo affects as the I-Doser actually working.

I don't recommend I-Doser at all, and correct me if I'm wrong, but I-Doser is actually created with SBaGen, as commercial use is within SBaGen's terms of use.

So get SBaGen, it is free, open-source software that comes with pre-made "doses", and you can of course track down the torrent for the I-Doser tracks and use them if you are still convinced or are just curious as I was.

Happy dreaming.

----------

